

License finder for Node.js - tsenkov
https://github.com/iandotkelly/gulp-license-finder

======
nawitus
This is actually a Gulp plugin for nlf.

[https://www.npmjs.org/package/nlf](https://www.npmjs.org/package/nlf)

------
Rygu
Can someone explain why not simply use "grep -ri license ." ?

~~~
mwilliamson
Having built something similar [1], the reason I didn't use "grep -ri license"
is that I wanted to generate the list of licenses for both my project and all
of its dependencies. Using grep would still require matching up each project
to its own license.

Another problem is that the license file doesn't necessarily state the name of
the license, which is often what you're looking for. (My package compares the
text of the license to saved copies of common licenses, and picks the closest
match, assuming any are a good match.)

[1] [https://github.com/mwilliamson/node-license-
sniffer](https://github.com/mwilliamson/node-license-sniffer)

